# Plumping international codeالكود العالمي لانظمه المياه والصرف



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

Plumping international code 2006 
(((اسم الكتاب يشرح نفسه!!!!!)))​​


امثله محلوله ومرسومه لمن يريد التعلم



::::::::::::::::::::::::http://ifile.it/h7rma94::::::::::::::::::::::::​


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

بصراحه شكرا جزيلا
انا عندى 2003 بس اعتقد ده هيبقى افيد بكتير
شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 مارس 2009)

اين الرابط وفقكم الله


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

ايمن حسين قال:


> اين الرابط وفقكم الله


 http://ifile.it/h7rma94


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

اضغط على الرابط


http://ifile.it/h7rma94​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


الله يجزيكم كل خير 

اخوتي 

زيكو & زناتي


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
أو بلاش
حقلك شكرا


----------



## الطموني (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودصابر (9 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر يا ابوالذيك


----------



## ابو بيدو (9 أبريل 2009)

رائع ومفيد
جزاك الله خيرا:20:


----------



## alaa_84 (9 أبريل 2009)

الله عليك وربنا يحميك.


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## amr fathy (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير اخوي زيكو


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الامة


----------



## محمود سند (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AtoZ (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا زيكو ياورد

ولكن اخي الاحظ ان الكتاب به جزء خاص عن الغازات!! هل تعتبر اعمال تصميم وتمديدات الغازات من اعمال الصرف وتغذيه المياه؟؟


----------



## syr (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ايها الزميل العزيز الله يجزيك خيرا عن هذه الهدابا القيمة اخوك المهندس ماهر عطورة


----------



## mech eng2 (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## maysem (24 يونيو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> plumping international code 2006
> (((اسم الكتاب يشرح نفسه!!!!!)))​
> 
> 
> ...


 مششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فاعل خير (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## نور محمد علي (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## afou2d (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا بس ياريت يكون نسخه اورجينال . جارى الحميل


----------



## toktok66 (14 يوليو 2009)

afou2d قال:


> شكرا بس ياريت يكون نسخه اورجينال . جارى الحميل


 
تم التحميل -جزاك الله خيرا يا معلم على المرجع الممتاز

واحب اقول ان المرجع اوريجنال وملون:75::20::75: وااااااااااااااخر حلاوه


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا00000000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم رجاء تحديث الرابط وشكرا


----------



## moroco (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


نسخة بالمكتبة اقدم وجدتها 

وهذه احدث فشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## ABD F (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*بصراحه شكرا جزيلا
انا عندى 2003 بس اعتقد ده هيبقى افيد بكتير*


----------



## ali&anas (7 فبراير 2010)

م/زيكو تكمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى م/زيكو تكالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة م/زيكو تكhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=209098





 20-03-2009, 04:20 PM رقم المشاركة : [*6* (*permalink*)] خالد العسيلي 
عضو متميز


 




























اوسمتي

 
مجموع الاوسمة: 1 



*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


الله يجزيكم كل خير 

اخوتي 

أعجني هذا الشكل فأرسلته*
* مع الشكر*​
​


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (9 فبراير 2010)

*تفعيل الملف*

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود ولكن الملف الان غير فعال في موقع التنزيل ارجو تفعيله باسرع وقت لانني بامس الحاجه له وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## باسم برديسى (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## neseergolden (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس الرابط معطوب


----------



## moataz_99 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

فيه مشكله في الرابط 
ارجو اصلاحها


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة و انت طيب يا استاذنا زيكو و كذلك استاذنا زانيتي

نرجو تفعيل الرابط
و الحقيقة مرجع زي ده يستاهل يتجزأ و يحول الي فايلات مرفقة حتي يظل دائما في متناول الجميع 
وفقكم الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

زميلنا المهندس محمود
ارجو تصحيح الجملة الدليل من لاكنه الي لكنه 
لذا وجب التنويه
اقرأوا القرآن لتحسين اللغة العربية و البصر


----------



## صبرين (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز زيكو 

أتمنى ان تعيد رفع الملف لأن الرابط تم حذفة وشكراً


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 سبتمبر 2010)

نامل تحديث الرابط 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## ونيس بن طاهر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط غير شغال


----------



## hafez (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*أين الرابط*

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

عفوا يا اخى رجاء تحديث الرابط وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميكى45 (1 يناير 2011)

رجاء تحديث الرابط
و شكرا


----------



## ميكانيكا انشاءات (16 مارس 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## م سامى زكى (28 مارس 2011)

أرجو تحديث الرابط


----------



## eng/samba (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخونا الكريم الموضوع شيق ولكن الرابط لا يعمل نرجوا التفعيل حتى يتسنى لنا الاستفاده والدعاء لكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## zanitty (29 مارس 2011)

*International Plumbing Code 2009*


----------



## eng/samba (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا مهندسنا على اهتمامك لكن للاسف هذا اللنك ايضا لا يعمل


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2011)

eng/samba قال:


> مشكور يا مهندسنا على اهتمامك لكن للاسف هذا اللنك ايضا لا يعمل


خش هنا خد اللى انت عاوزه بقى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1x692xnh98jsv
او خش المكتبات اللى ف توقيعى و خد منها اللى يخطر فى بالك باذن الله


----------



## lyly1270 (22 مايو 2011)

ياأخوانى ساعدونى ممكن ملف بىدى إف عن شبكات الصرف الصحى تمديدات


----------



## hayderjasim (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا 
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا 
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## elsayeed2010 (9 مارس 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ibrahim1hj (9 مارس 2012)

zanitty قال:


> خش هنا خد اللى انت عاوزه بقى
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1x692xnh98jsv
> او خش المكتبات اللى ف توقيعى و خد منها اللى يخطر فى بالك باذن الله



أستاذنا zanitty دوما انت كريم في عطاءك الله يكرمك و يجزيك الخير:12:


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (9 يونيو 2012)

This file is no longer available because of claim.
برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات
او تغير الرابط
شكرا


----------



## ben_sala7 (10 يونيو 2012)

​برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات
او تغير الرابط
شكرا


----------



## باسم حازم (10 يونيو 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## amnshsh2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر موصول للجميع ,,,,,, بس روابط الايام دى مش شغالة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wad_mazag (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرااااا يا هندسه


----------



## حيدر السنجري (19 يوليو 2013)

مشششككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووورررر


----------



## هيثم الغريب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اتمنى اعاده رفع الملفات


----------



## myousry (29 أكتوبر 2013)

معلشى يا هندسة عايز انزل الكود ومش عارف ممكن تساعدنى


----------



## agordat1977 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> Plumping international code 2006
> 
> (((اسم الكتاب يشرح نفسه!!!!!)))
> 
> ...




 يرجى تجديد الرابط و شكرا​


----------



## eng_mechanical (18 مايو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ali_salem79 (7 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

الاخوة الكرام حزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود ولكن نتمني اعادة تفعيل الروابط

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## meskif (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.ms5 (3 يناير 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

شكرا ليك جدااااا


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدحجاج محمدمحمد (19 يناير 2015)

اين رابط تحميل الكتاب


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (20 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..برجاء رفع الرابط مره اخرى اخي الكريم.


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## m7mad94 (25 مايو 2015)

شكرا كتيرا


----------



## ahmedhani (27 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## masry4ever50 (28 سبتمبر 2015)

mashkoooooooor


----------

